# Using old router as wireless AP/repeater



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys - having found a couple of sites on the net with instructions on how to do this, I did the following -

1. disabled DHCP on the AP (a Billion Bipac 7800N).
2. I gave it an IP address in the range required by my main router (BT Homehub 3), but outside the range served up by the Homehub's DHCP server.
3. set WPA2 security in the AP to the same as the BT router.

Now, my wireless devices can see the Billion, but can't get an IP address from the BT router.

What have I done wrong/missed?

One thing I don't understand is how the AP is supposed to know it's repeating the BT's signal....

Any help appreciated.

rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are trying to use it as a wireless AP maybe you forgot to connect the cable, or maybe you need a cross-over cable because neither router has auto-sensing ports.

If you are trying to use it as a Repeater (Range Extender), and if it supports that mode, you set it to work in that mode.


----------



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

thanks, but both routers are fairly modern (less than a year old) so CAT5 cable should be fine.

And the Billion router doesn't have a repeater mode so I can't do that either...

rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a complete procedure. Maybe it has something your other reference did not ...

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Terry - good link. But I've done wverything exactly as suggested - no cigar...

The one thing I hadn't done before was to ensure both devices were broadcasting on the same channel (because I didn-t think it sould matter).

So I checked - they were on different channels, and I altered the secondary router to match the first - no difference.

The one thing I don't understand from the above article is where he says 'Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router' 

For what purpose? He doesn't say what to do after that step.

rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The one thing I don't understand from the above article is where he says 'Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router'
> 
> For what purpose? He doesn't say what to do after that step.


Actually I said it in the second line above:



> *for configuring a secondary router as a switch and*, optionally, *wireless access point* follows


----------



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, it's getting late here in the UK... I still don't get it - after I 'Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router' what do I do then?

If it's 'set up the wireless section' then I've already done that,

rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just use it.  Yer done.


----------



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

Except I ain't :-(

I have 2 android 4.0 devices which can both see the AP but stick on 'obtaining IP address', and a wireless win7 pc which says in Network and sharing centre that I'm connectedto the AP, but have no internet access. Properties for that connection identify network type as 'access point'

So the problem seems to be that my devices aren't picking up an IP address from the primary router, when I try to connect to the second.

rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can the Windows 7 successfully connect to the second router via ethernet?

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify the second router's wireless network if it is not obvious and also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## robber789 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Terry - no idea what I've done, but I can't even connect to the 'AP' with an ethernet cable now (although it's still broadcasting a wireless signal, so it's functioning ok...)

It's after half past midnight now, and my brain is jelly. I'll try with another router again in the morning, and get back here if I still have probs.

in the meantime, thanks lots for your help.

rob


----------

